# baby betta crown or veiltail?



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

When I first got this baby from Petco I thought it was a veiltail, Now that its getting bigger and maturing a bit im noticing that his fins are looking a bit ragged at the edges, Is this something I need to be cautious about or is my baby just not a veiltail like I had anticipated?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The actual rays tend to grow a little quicker then the whole tail its self, so that could be it, but I've certainly seen some baby CTs at my Petco, so its very possible. Could you provide a picture?


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

here you go! Its not a great picture, he wouldn't hold still.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe this one will show up bigger


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yup, pretty sure thats a crowntail. Sorry if you wanted a veiltail. That just the risk you take when you buy a baby /:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah! Yes, that big one is a little easier to see his fins...

It does look as if hes starting to develop some little CT rays, he very well could be a CT. Only time will tell for sure of course, but it wouldn't be surprising if he turned into a CT.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I didn't want a certain type when I got him  He just looked sad and I wanted to help! I'm excited to keep watching him grow!


----------

